# Zwei PC Gamepads an einem PC - Stören sich zwei Wireless Gamepads an einem PC gegenseitig?



## zocka-zora (9. Juli 2012)

*[gelöst] Zwei PC Gamepads an einem PC - Stören sich zwei Wireless Gamepads an einem PC gegenseitig?*

Liebe Community,

****Räumliche Darstellung****

mit dem neuen Rechner möchte ich Spiele vom PC
per HDMI Kabel 
auf den Fernseher übertragen, 
um so auf dem großen Monitor
zocken zu können. 

Wie ihr in der anhängigen Zeichnung erkennen könnt, 
stehe ich vor der zu lösenden Aufgabe, 
dass der TV vor einer anderen Wand steht, 
als der Tower.



****Vorhaben****

Nun möchten wir mit zwei Gamepads zocken.
Ich überlege wie die Pad-Anbindung an dem 
PC realisiert werden kann.




***Bisher ausgewähltes Pad (Vorschläge für gleichwertige Pads erwünscht)****

Im Blick habe ich folgende Pads:
Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: PC - Xbox 360 Controller für Windows, schwarz

Dieses Pad gibt es Kabellos und Kabelgebunden.




****Option A: Zwei Kabellose Gampads an einem Windows - PC ?****

Bei einigen Pads scheinen zwei wireless Pads sich nicht gegenseitig zu stören:
2 GAMEPADS MÖGLICH??
Logitech begründet dies damit, dass jede Wireless-Verbindung jeweils codiert ist, so dass es nicht zu Störungen kommt.
Gilt das für alle Wireless Pads, zumindest aber für die Xbox-PC-Pads?

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe,
hat ein kabelloses Pad doch einen Empfänger.
Dieser Empfänger wiederum wird an USB angesteckt.

Die Empfänger der zwei Pads an jeweils ein 2 Meter USB-Verlängerungskabel gesteckt, 
die Empfänger selbst dann
auf den Wohnzimmertisch gelegt--
und los geht es mit dem Zocken...

Ist das realistisch?



**** Option B: Zwei Kabelgebundene Gamepads an einem Windows - PC ? ****

Wenn mein Vorhaben
nur Kabelgebunden
gelöst werden kann, 
habe ich das Entfernungsproblem. 

Die Strecke, 
die vom Tower bis zum Sofa
überbrückt werden muss,
beträgt 3 - 4 Meter 
(damit das Kabel nicht straff waagerecht
vom Tower bis zum Sofa gestrafft ist).

Da sehe ich dann aber das Problem 
mit abnehmender Reaktion durch den
langen Überbrückungsweg per UPS:
USB-FAQ-27000 Wie lang d


Wie realisiere ich den Lösungsweg per Kabel am besten?


Ich freue mich über Ratschläge!


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2012)

Also, ich würde zwei Xbox-Pads besorgen, denn die sind absolut top, und die meisten Spiele sind auch auf die Bedienung mit den xbox-Pads angepasst.

Mit dem wireless Xbox-Pad brauchst Du eines mit dem Produktzusatz "für Windows", da nur dort auch ein Empfänger für den USB-Port dabei ist, den man für den Betrieb am PC benötigt. Das zweite Pad kann ein "normales" Wireless-Xbox-Pad sein, das kannst Du einfach am Empfänger des ersten mitanmelden, und es ist halt ein paar Euro günstiger.

Das heißt zwei Pads, EIN Empfänger. Ich glaube bis zu 4 Pads kannst Du gleichzeitig an dem einen Empfänger betreiben.

Pad mit Empfänger: http://www.amazon.de/PC-Wireless-Controller-Windows-schwarz/dp/B004JU0JSA
normales wireless Pad http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b003vd56kc


----------



## zocka-zora (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo Herbby,

vielen Dank für diese schnelle Reaktion! Super! 
Das "normale wireless Pad" funktioniert auch dann, wenn ich *keine* Xbox habe, sondern ausschließlich mit dem PC zocke?


Habe ich Recht mit meiner Vermutung, dass der Empfänger selbt an einem kurzen USB Kabel ist, für welches ich eine Verlängerung von 2 Metern holen kann, um diesen dann auf die Wohnzimmertischmitte zu legen?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2012)

zocka-zora schrieb:


> Hallo Herbby,
> 
> vielen Dank für diese schnelle Reaktion! Super!
> Das "normale wireless Pad" funktioniert auch dann, wenn ich *keine* Xbox habe, sondern ausschließlich mit dem PC zocke?


 ja, die xbox-Pads sind alle identisch, nur dass bei der Version "für windows" halt ein Empfänger für den PC abei ist, der bei der Xbox schon eingebaut ist. Den Empfänger kann man auch einzeln kaufen, wenn man schon Pads für die xbox hat. Aber das Pad in der Version MIT Empfänger kostet weniger Aufpreis, als wenn Du ein Pad und Empfänger getrennt holst.




> Habe ich Recht mit meiner Vermutung, dass der Empfänger selbt an einem kurzen USB Kabel ist, für welches ich eine Verlängerung von 2 Metern holen kann, um diesen dann auf die Wohnzimmertischmitte zu legen?


 Ja, das Kabel vom Empfänger ist selbst schon ca 1-1,5m lang, und die Reichweite des Empfängers ist ca 5m, d.h. der muss also noch nicht mal in der Nähe der Pads sein. Mein Pad verbindet sich sogar mit dem Empfänger durch die Wand durch, wenn ich nebenan in die Küche gehe


----------



## zocka-zora (9. Juli 2012)

> Ja, das Kabel vom Empfänger ist selbst schon ca 1,5m lang, und die Reichweite des Empfängers ist ca 5m, d.h. der muss noch nicht mal in der Nähe der Pads sein. Mein Pad verbindet sich sogar mit dem Empfänger durch die Wand durch, wenn ich nebenan in die Küche gehe


Man muss also keine Bedenken haben, wenn der Empfänger seitlich auf dem Schreibtisch liegt, obwohl ich mit dem Pads am anderen Ende vom Raum bin? 

Der Empfänger muss also nicht auf selber Höhe *vor* den Pads liegen?

Bei dem Gedanken an meine Fernsehbedienung graust es mich: Die muss genau auf das rote Leuchten zeigen, bei möglichst geringer Entfernung


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2012)

Die Empfänger funktionieren per Funk, du brauchst also keine "freie Sicht" vom Pad zum Empfänger wie bei einer TV-Fernbedienung.


----------

